# Whats better than a Oneway 2436?



## holmqer (Nov 8, 2009)

A pair of Oneway 2436s! Along with a modest bandsaw to trim blanks and a chainsaw to harvest wood, this months shop rotation was quite fun. We also had the woodturning version of hair club for men in full swing.

JerrySambrook organized this fun, too bad Wolftat picked this weekend to be too sick to join us.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 9, 2009)

You know, one person can only use 1 lathe at a time.  You might as well get rid of the clutter and send that 2nd Oneway over to my house!


----------



## holmqer (Nov 10, 2009)

Unfortunately none of this is mine. This is the shop of a local turner who occasionally gives classes so got himself a pair of 2436s.


----------



## mikemac (Nov 10, 2009)

*Whats better than a Oneway 2436?
*
a 2437  ??? :wink:

just a thought  :tongue:


----------



## artme (Nov 11, 2009)

What's better than a Oneway 2436?

A Vicmarc VL 600.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2009)

That must have been some fun. I woudl be thrilled to find myself in the vicinity of just one of those lathes. haveing two woudl just make it so I didn't know which way to turn.
Sorry to hear about Neil. hope you are feeling better soon bud.


----------



## stolicky (Nov 12, 2009)

I always wondered what you used those outboard extensions for = to hold your vacuum pump!

Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 12, 2009)

I still can't get over that bandsaw.  Things back then were made to last, but they sure didn't think much about safety!


----------



## KenV (Nov 12, 2009)

There are those who would suggest a Powermatic 3520 or a Stubby 750 might be a hair better than the oneway --  but we are all biased to what we have and the choices we made.   (they are all great lathes).


----------

